
Marketing Company Fined £100,000 [pdf] - DanBC
https://ico.org.uk/media/action-weve-taken/mpns/2259545/ams-marketing-ltd-mpn-20180727.pdf
======
DanBC
This company bought lists of personal data, and made marketing telephone calls
to the people on this list, and made no checks with the Telephone Preference
Service (the UK version of a Do Not Call list). They also didn't have clear
opt in permission from anyone on the list to make marketing calls.

They made 75,000 calls.

Each one of these calls broke UK law. They broke PECR. The old DPA allows the
regulator to impose a fine. The maximum fine available was £500,000.

Even in these circumstances (no opt in permission; lists bought without
permission; no checking of TPS lists; continued calls even after being asked
to stop) the company didn't receive the maximum available fine.

I post this here to try to reassure people about GDPR. You'd have to be Satan
himself and do terrible things to data to come anywhere near the maximum fine.

